# What was your first sailboat and how old were you?



## kai34 (Jul 16, 2008)

The title says it all. i was just wondering what kind of boats people had for their first sailboat and how old you were?

i'll start.

11.5ft Laser Pico
19 years old

-kai


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*Had some student loan money left over*

Bought a Mirror Dinghy kit at the Toronto Boat Show when I was 21. Came with two books - one about how to build it and one about how to sail. Now I am thinking of getting new main sheet blocks that cost much more than the whole Mirror did.


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

Brand new Laser, $1200 on a trailer, and I was 19 years old, 35 years ago


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

i was 58 years old been sailing 2/3 years and bought a brand new Jeanneau DS40 in 2003 - she and i have gotten to know each other and now i am a full time cruiser - left miami on may 4 and currently in city island,ny and plan to explore long island for about a month and half and then head south again - 
chuck and svsoulmates 
ki4sry
on the hook in city island, ny


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Wood 8' centerboard sabot, don't remember age but we thought it was a 2 "person" boat. Learned to sail, bail, scrape, caulk, paint, and curse at leaks all on the same boat. My older brother gave it to me as in, "here ya go kid, it's all yours now, Happy Birthday, the bailers are lashed to the thwarts".


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

OK.. some clarification please...

What does "had" mean?

Legally owned?
Sailed by yourself? (or at least in command)
Sailed on?
Family owned?


----------



## phoxie (Jun 9, 2006)

4.6 Harpoon (15 foot Boston Whaler). early 20's andpaid about a $1,000.00


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

25' merit at 26 years young. Bought it in Nov 07'.


----------



## kai34 (Jul 16, 2008)

djodenda said:


> OK.. some clarification please...
> 
> What does "had" mean?
> 
> ...


dj- i should have used "purchased" in place of "had". I mean legally owned or partly owned. i was just wondered how old people were when they owned their first boat and if they started with a dingy, a daysailor, or something bigger.

-kai


----------



## PTsailing (Apr 17, 2008)

12 ft Super Snark bought for $250 at a church rummage sail, I think I was around 22 or 23 yrs old. Never sailed before, taught myself. Hardest part was putting that thing on top of the car in a stiff breeze.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

OK... 

The first family sailboat was a 24' Shark, that we bought around 1965 and sold in 1968.

My first boat was a Laser, that I bought in 1981, when I was 19.

6 boats later, I'm looking for another Laser....

David


----------



## c40eb (Sep 12, 2002)

When my father was young (not sure of age), he built a 12' Sailfish out of a kit, all wood. Similar to the ubiquitous Sunfish, but with no cockpit. Flat across the deck with handrails on either side. 

When I was 13, I inherited it...Dad had taught me to sail, but that Sailfish still almost killed me the first time I soloed. Accidental jibe, boom knocked me off the boat and the boat promptly capsized on me.

I was ok. Good thing my shorts were already wet. (jk)


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Sunflower*

It was a hard-coated styrafoam Sunflower (similar to a Snark only smaller and cheaper). I was 13 or 14 and I wanted a sailboat, so that's what my mother bought me. I think she probably paid $100 for it new in the early '70s. I think it only lasted one season, but I can actually still visualize myself sailing it. Then there was an old MacGregor 16' catamaran that I bought in my late teens. I was out one afternoon and flipped it. Couldn't right it by myself, fortunately a good samaratin came by and helped me right her and towed me back to me beach. (Yes, I know how revered Macgregors are on this site. )


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I "inherited" the family boat for awhile also, but it was in sad shape by then (we really never did any upkeep) and didn't last much longer. That was when I was about 15. It was a trimaran that was about 10' x 6'. It was a scale model of a big tri that sailed around the world (at least I think I remember hearing he made it). The builder sold it when he was getting close to leaving. We sailed it a lot on local lakes (lived in Atlanta). It's one of those "I can't believe my parents let me" memories - we used to camp at Lake Lanier a lot and by the time I was 10, my parents would let me sail off on it with instructions to stay in Young Deer Creek (a pretty large cove) that I didn't always obey. It was a slug, but almost impossible to capsize and very easy to sail.


----------



## c40eb (Sep 12, 2002)

c40eb said:


> When my father was young (not sure of age), he built a 12' Sailfish out of a kit, all wood. Similar to the ubiquitous Sunfish, but with no cockpit. Flat across the deck with handrails on either side.
> 
> When I was 13, I inherited it...Dad had taught me to sail, but that Sailfish still almost killed me the first time I soloed. Accidental jibe, boom knocked me off the boat and the boat promptly capsized on me.
> 
> I was ok. Good thing my shorts were already wet. (jk)


By the way...I still have this boat. Actually tried to sail it a couple summers ago. It almost killed me again. I'm a bit bigger now, and I felt incredible unstable on it...still sailed nicely though. Memories took over and I had a blast. Spent a lot of time on that boat.


----------



## RichNH (Aug 5, 2008)

14' Bluejay
I was in my early 30's and just married. Wheh the kids came, the boat left.

But I just obtained a new boat, haven't a clue as to what it is.

Rich


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I was 21 when i bought Distant Star 2 years ago.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Cal 2-27 1977 - great boat


----------



## teddier1 (Apr 8, 2008)

A 1980 Cape Dory Typhoon and was 21. I loved it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

10' Inflatable kayak rigged with a sunfish sail @ 10 years old.

14' Flying Junior with a bent mast at 14.

Bought the Grampian at 19 last year.


----------



## dvpamenter (Mar 3, 2000)

Bought a used Tanzer 26 when I was 43. 
Don


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Snark at 21


----------



## bruceyp (Aug 4, 2006)

*Hobie 16*

I was 30 years old bought a Hobie 16 with a 15 degree bend in the mast. I figured I could straighten it out somehow. Before I could a storm blew it over and totaled the mast. Me and the insurance company split the cost of the new mast. Sailed it in the ocean mostly. Fun going in and out through the surf. 
Windsurfed after that. Now I can sail and stay dry. What a concept!
BP


----------



## jaschrumpf (Jun 22, 2002)

A styrofoam Sea Snark, back in the mid-late '60s. My dad hauled it on top of the family car down to the Ohio River just below Lock #13 in McMechen, WV where we put her in. She had a drop board and a single yellow plastic mainsail.

I was hooked ever since.


----------



## davideureka (Jul 19, 2007)

o-day 25 i was 39


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Siren 17, 33


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Mac21 @ 17


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

A nice fast 505 but too hard to handle with no experience. Moved on to a Hobie16 6 months later. That was in 1972. Wouldn't mind having the 505 back now  

Andre.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Endeavour 42 at 54


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

Omatako said:


> A nice fast 505 but too hard to handle with no experience. Moved on to a Hobie16 6 months later. That was in 1972. Wouldn't mind having the 505 back now
> 
> Andre.


They truly are great boats, I had a Parker


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Eighteen-foot heavily built teak sloop in Indonesia, when I was 17.

Here's a pic: Gallery :: Bill's Legacy Photos :: Vagabond1957_DamarB

Bill


----------



## GentleBreeze (Aug 17, 2006)

59 years old! Sailed on my sons 380 and 400 Catalina's. Purchased a 42 ft Tayana Vancouver last year. Getting to know her and upgrading some systems while on an inland lake. Selling our home in Texas, retiring and moving to the coast with our son's family within the next year or so. Hope to spend the next few years crusing.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Gentlebreeze-

You wouldn't be related to that whacko BBQ grilling, bikini cross dressing Cruisingdad, now would you? Or are you ashamed to admit it in a public forum.


----------



## mtboat (Oct 14, 2007)

Last year, at the age of 50, I bought a ' 74 Bayliner Buccaneer,24 ft. Finished the work and in the water 1 month ago !


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi,

Catalina 22 in 2003 when I was 39
Newport 28 in 2004 when I was 40
O'day 35 in 2006 when I was 42

Barry


----------



## HerbDB (Sep 30, 2000)

Chrysler Lonestar 13 sloop when I was 16 years old.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Built a sailboat from a 14' wood and canvas canoe with a sail kit from Old Town Canoe in Maine when I was around 35. Now 23 years and 6 boats later that old canoe is still hanging in the cellar as a pure canoe again for occasional paddling around. I think I'll keep this "last one" for a bit longer than the others


----------



## AntonR (Jul 19, 2007)

Eleven. My dad had bought a Klepper sailing kayak and didn't know how to sail himself, and so it gathered dust. Frustrated by his excuses, I read a book from the library on sailing, got friends to help me carry it to the water and I was gone. Easy as breathing.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I built a GlenL 8ball sailing dinghy at age 13, sailed her for 7 yrs around the north end of lake washington, then built a 12' Glen L sailboat. Next came 4 yrs ago in the form of a Jeanneau Arcadia.

Marty


----------



## JagsBch (Jan 19, 2007)

20' Mirage I still have it even after 2 sailboats later...


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

Bought a Hobie 16 when I was 33. Our two kids were 7 and 8. It was great fun for your family for quite a few years.


----------



## BillBrush (Jul 31, 2008)

My first boat is a 11' Sea Snark. I acquired it about 2 weeks ago for the bargain price of $0. Of course it's minus all the rigging, the daggerboard, the rudder, and pretty much anything else you care to name.

At the ripe old age of 39, I'll be learning to sail.


----------



## cnc33voodoo (May 15, 2008)

my first boat was a 1975 mirage 24 that i bought when i was 20.i loved that boat and it showed it loved me back by keeping me alive during all the crazy things i did on it.
that boat led to quite a few of my freinds buying boats.
couldnt ask for a better first boat.


----------



## philsboat (Oct 16, 2006)

12' styrofoam Sea Snark in 1975.$45, went 1/2's with a friend.Broke it in half when I tossed it into the water off a steep shore.

Mirage 25,"Garfield"


----------



## kai34 (Jul 16, 2008)

BillBrush said:


> My first boat is a 11' Sea Snark. I acquired it about 2 weeks ago for the bargain price of $0. Of course it's minus all the rigging, the daggerboard, the rudder, and pretty much anything else you care to name.
> 
> At the ripe old age of 39, I'll be learning to sail.


Welcome to sailing. fair winds and following seas.
-kai


----------



## ahab211 (Jan 6, 2008)

*first boat*

My first sailboat was a 14 ft. mahogany Flying Junior. I added a trapeze, spinnaker and 2 hp. evinrude to make her a complete trailerable daysailer.


----------



## ereuter (Aug 31, 2006)

I bought a Sea Snark for $50 when I was about 12. Biggest purchase of my life at that point! Moved up to a Sailfish when I put my knee through the bottom of the (styrofoam) Snark.


----------



## SJ34 (Jul 30, 2008)

19' Lightning when I was 18. Paid $3oo for it in installments.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

1st sailing experience: Sunfish when I was 19. I bought my first sailboat, an O'Day Daysailor when I was 22.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

28 ft sabre ketch, at 22 free of charge, as of now it is sitting at the dock undergoing bulkhead replacement surgery. Definitely learning the definition of "Murphys Law"


----------



## cesarid (Sep 2, 2003)

*16' Oday*

40 years old, since then a 27 Oday and 30 Hunter.


----------



## Seawoof12 (Aug 7, 2008)

first boat: 11 years old home brewed / home built 7 ft punt.. cut from a single sheet of 4x8 plywood.. sail was a bed sheet on a bamboo pole... used about 4 years... sailed a very long but narrow lake (NY State barge canal / Eire Canal)... tremendous adventures with my dog....

second boat: 21 years old... olympic class Star 24ft.. quite the jump... saw the boat. fell in love with the lines. bought it, didn't know what it was,  figured it out how to sail it and then raced it.. 

third boat: Flying Scot great family boat

fourth boat: Shannon 37


----------



## Patbarbeau (Jul 25, 2008)

*Grampian 26, 34 years old*

1975 Grampian 26 bought 3 weeks ago. I am 34 and plan to sail with wife and two daughters (4 and 6) so they'll learn the basics way younger than I did!


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

Islander Bahama 24 when I was 27. First of 6 I have owned. I am now 53.
DD


----------



## thekeip (Aug 8, 2007)

McVeigh Minuet. !8' pure joy...in 1972. How I wish I had that boat now.
howard Keiper
Berkeley


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*First boat*

In 1977 14' Laser @ 25 yrs. old

In 1978 24' Laguna - swing keel

In 1992 13' Zuma

In 2007 27' C&C [currently own & sail]

Love sailing. Each boat has taught me new skills. Am too old to sail a wet boat; but loved it at the time. Each guest I take sailing, falls in love with the sport.


----------



## dellengwyn (Jun 24, 2007)

*First Two Boats*

Hi, All....

My first boat was a Snark Fireflower (10' and made of ABS plastic covered styrofoam.... really!), at age 39. My second boat is a 1982 Catalina 22, also bought when I was 39 (last year).

I've been sailing since 1995, however, on rented and borrowed boats; I got ASA Bareboat Chartering certification in 1995 in San Diego.

John.


----------



## jtull7 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sunfish in 1960. Loved it. I was 15.


----------



## Danjcon (Oct 23, 2007)

At 53 years old, purchased my first ever sailboat, a 1971 31' Seafarer yawl. Have loved sailing her, and just returned from our first overnight cruise after a number of family daysails.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

30 years ago, my first boat was an 11' mirror dinghy, which taught me a few things:

Wood requires maintenance.
Gaff rigged boats will turtle when capsized.
Gaff rigged boats + rotted main halyard = mild concussion.
Chicks dig boats.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

Mom came home with a brand new Coronado 15 (Number 164) in 1972. She Bought it from Inland Sailboats in Dallas. I was 14. 

She sold it when I left for college. 

God I miss that boat!

.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Sunfish 
14


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

14 years old and it's the one in my Sig. 1974 Melcraft. 8ft Sabot.


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

My dad and I built a wooden sailing dinghy over one winter when I was about 10 with the help of a sailing friend of my dad's who was also an excellent carpenter. The boat was our tender, but it was also _my_ boat. I sailed it a lot. Sometimes, when we were anchored in one of our favorite (and quiet) spots, I'd sail late into the night under full moon, beam reaching behind the anchored boat, across the creek and back. It was good times.


----------



## freddy4888 (Nov 16, 2006)

When I was 13, my dad gave me his 14' Rhodes Bantam. I had a blast sailing it all over Erie Bay. When I could find crew, I would race it at Erie Yacht Club.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm crossposting from this similar thread - lots of good stories.  I had been sailing since my first summer camp at probably 10, and on friends boats and beach cats, but this was the first one _I owned_.



tenuki said:


> I'll start, I was 16 yrs old, just learned to drive and was just driving around when I saw it. It was a 16' Tabu homebuilt pretty well constructed of plywood and fiberglass on a trailer, except.. it was in pretty bad condition (hole in the hull, etc) but hey, 200 bucks. Fixed the hole, sanded and painted it, fixed the mast, repaired the mainsail (used nylon fishing line to lash on the sail hanks, etc), all myself and for cheap.
> 
> So for my first sail I took her down to lake michigan (8 miles away) and launched her with the help of a friend. A girl I was trying to impress (who was coincidently an experienced sailor with her own hobie cat) was on hand to watch. Pretty much everything went wrong during the launch, and by the time me and my friend got about a mile offshore two things became apparent. First of all, a storm was headed in and a low, planing hull really wasn't equipped for the waves that were starting to be generated. The boat was swamping. Second of all I discovered that the centerboard that had come with the boat was the wrong one, it obviously was barely longer than the well, so basically no centerboard. Ok, should have probably checked that before I started.
> 
> ...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Tenuki-

She probably left because she didn't want to have to go out and rescue you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i got my frist boat at age 56 yr..... a balboa 26",, me and my wife are loving her. had not sailed for 40 yr. my frist job was renting sunfish on the beach in fl. at 15 yr. after always wanted a boat of my own , now i have her..... ken


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

*470*

First boat was an International 470.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

My first time?
Two years ago... age 40... Catalina 30. Her parents were asleep upstairs, so we had to be really quiet. I was trying to pop her bra strap, but it kept getting snagged on her blouse. Anyway, long story short, I didn't have a condom but I didn't care and neither did she. The second I got her knickers down I went for it... six weeks later she missed her period...


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

At 45 we bought our 1987 O'Day 272

I've wanted a boat for a long time and just took lessons three years before buying this one.

It took over two years just shopping!!


----------



## Stryker72 (Jun 6, 2007)

at 34 I bought a 12' Barnett Butterfly sailed it all summer and sold it for more than I paid. 
at 35 I bought a 14' O'day Javelin.
Now I am 36, I think I will stick with the javelin for another year or so.


----------



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

12' Snowbird built by WD Schock co. in 1958!
I was 15 and paid $250 for it on a trailer, sailed her all the time!


----------



## erikdj (Jun 16, 2008)

1979 Glastron Spirit 28, purchased at 33 (just 7 months ago).  Although now I'm 34.


----------



## jgmartis (Nov 25, 2007)

*MFG Copperhead*

At 19 I got engaged and bought a 14' MFG Copperhead, cat rigged, very fast, and orange, also my first bank loan to pay for it $17 a month and no cosigner (maybe, I think the boat dealer may have cosigned without my knowledge). I sold the boat after I was married to build a deck on my new mobile home, boat, deck and mobile home are all history but the marriage is still intact after 34 years and my wife and I are restoring a 1961 New Horizons. I also own a 1969 Newport Holiday and a 1973 Sears Jetwind that I am restoring for my grandson


----------



## Cerveza (Mar 4, 2008)

My first sailboat was an Optimist dinghy for a few years when I was a kid.
This year I bought my first sailboat, a Beneteu First 26. I'm 26 and my boat is 24 years old..


----------



## Lostmt (Jun 4, 2006)

At 63 I bought my first sailboat or any boat, for that matter, last February. Wanted one large enough to liveaboard just could come up with the funds. Purchased a 1984 Starwind 22 and rigged her for coastal sailing on the Texas coast. We are loving every minute that we can go out. Still getting the basic down but soon we'll start doing over nights and longer sails.


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

45 years old. Bought two Lasers with Olympic graphics(red and blue) for my two youngest boys. They didn't take to it....but I DID. I kept both so a friend could sail with me. Sailed 'em for a couple of years....next up was a Cape Dory Typhoon that I paid too much for. Fully restored it for the next owner, boy, do I wish I had that one back. She was SWEET! 

Just bought a 25' Seaward in Seattle to fulfill a dream, to cruise the PNW. After a couple seasons of that, I'll probably tow it back to Florida....or maybe the North Channel if the money holds out.


----------



## JHJensen (Sep 9, 2008)

kai34 said:


> The title says it all. i was just wondering what kind of boats people had for their first sailboat and how old you were?
> 
> Cape Cod Knockabout Age 10...my father's but learned how to steam ribs, varnish, lay canvas etc. Later sailed/cruised the boat all over Long Islands East End and the Great South Bay. Home Port was Brookhaven on the Carmens River.


----------



## resdog (Mar 29, 2006)

13 or 14 yrs old. A 16' Venture catamaran.


----------



## kai34 (Jul 16, 2008)

bljones said:


> Chicks dig boats.


I couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## harbin2 (Jul 5, 2008)

I was 13. My parents had a ski boat on a nearby lake in Michigan. I got tired of waiting for my next turn at skiing so I "designed" and built a sailboat from a 4 x 6 piece of plywood with two styrofoam surfboards tied to the bottom. Mast and boom was 2 x 2 with piece of plastic drop cloth for a sail. Had centerboard and rudder from scrap lumber. Sailed all over the lake and could even go to windward (amazing now that I think back). Got lots of looks and some encouraging remarks. 
Ron


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Jet 14 in 1973. Paid $275 (with trailer) for it and sold it 3 years later for $300 when I moved up to an ODay 22.


----------



## escapaide (Jun 6, 2008)

Hobie 14 when I was 29 years old (many moons ago)


----------



## tonic (Jan 22, 2007)

My father bought my brothers and I a Fred Scott designed FORCE 5 in the late seventies. Still have it today and will teach my kids on it. What a fun boat, glad WEEKS boat yard kept it going.


----------



## peikenberry (Apr 26, 2000)

I was 12 or 13. We had an old clunker of a boat somebody had built. This was definitely not a production boat. 14 foot. My Dad, brother and I put a mast and rudder, leeboards, and an aluminum mast on it. We made some sails out of some old heavy cotton. It was a pig, but fun and almost impossible to capsize. 

A couple of years later we built an OK dinghy. The clunker went back to being and outboard.


----------



## Mikelivingstone (Apr 16, 2008)

I got an poorly maintained embassy ( A Malta university project development class based on the mirror dinghy) upon joining the Vikings Sailing Club back in 93.
Spent a whole winter doing it up and a summer pottering around- it got me addicted to sailing ever since.


----------



## duckduckgoose (Sep 4, 2008)

Mirror Dinghy aged 10. 

Still have it  Don't sail her much, haven't sailed it at all in the last year actually. I think mirror sailors will always be mirror sailors. I love those boats


----------



## GORIDE1200 (Nov 13, 2008)

*First boat*

At age 10, my first boat was 8' wooden pram, would row a mile to the local yatch club on windy days to bum rides on lightning class boats. Since someone was always looking for a little extra ballast. Some day I said I would get a sailboat, and at age 23 I did, an O'Day 22. Now 35 yrs later I just purchased "Someday II", a Laguna 24.


----------



## xsboats (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought a derelict 29 foot King's Cruiser for a dollar with the promise of launching and leaving the yard in 1 month.The boat had been hauled for 10 years. That was 25 years ago and I still haven't learned.{ask my wife}


----------



## sahara (Dec 15, 2006)

12' Beetle Cat to race when I was 12. Great boat, there was a big fleet and we had a great time. That was 42 years ago, time flies when you're having fun.

Been through a few more since. Still have a Harpoon 5.2 for lake sailing, a 9' Roberts slalom board that rips on big wind days, and a Hinckley SW-42 for cruising with the family.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

*My First Boat*

Learned to sail when I was 16 and a counselor at a boy's camp in Canada, had a blast on that cold lake.

Bought my first sailboat at 25 (1974), a Lido 14 for just $400. She was old and had a fouled bottom with some plant growing from the centerboard trunk. I got a trailer for her and fixed her up and sold her that fall for $1200. Bought a used Clipper 21 for $1500 ($300 more) and sailed that for a few years and then bought a Seafarer 22' in 1978. Sailed her for 29 years and bought an '81 Catalina 27 winter of 07. I sail her all the time. I will be 60 in February and I am sure my family is giving me a "big boat" for my birthday (but I am not holding my breath!)


----------



## bshipp (Dec 18, 2004)

Bought my first boat in '97 in my early 30s. 29' Mariner sloop, fin keel. Nice boat. Sailed it for 7 or 8 years, then upgraded to a 46' full keel ketch. Now I'm stuck on double-masted, full keel vessels -- wont be going back.


----------



## jenstylee (Nov 17, 2008)

1985 Hunter 23. My husband and I were about 25 when we bought it. The interior was in rough shape and with the help of my father-in-law we were able to give Little Wing a face lift. We are now selling the Hunter and are trying to upgrade to an Endeavour 40.


----------



## jwoytek (Aug 22, 2008)

My first boat was this little guy, a Mac Dinghy (but not by Mac Boats--this one has tags indicating a J.L. McReynolds Company in Pittsburgh, PA), which I purchased used for $400 this summer. I learned to sail on it in St. Martin Bay (Michigan) on Lake Huron while on vacation. I carried it on top of our car. Now it's looking for a new home so that we can get an O'Day 25.

[edit: forgot to add my age at the time of purchase: 30.]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sport Yak II with sail-kit. Age 12.


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

mini fish which i jumped on knowing almost nothing about sailing at age 11 luckily was in a protected harbor and eventually i figured things out


----------



## drgamble (Oct 28, 2008)

Just purchased the first boat 4 months ago (age 35) - a Tartan 28. Learning to own/maintain versus learning to sail are 2 very different subjects! Regardless, it has been an incredible experience with my new weekly motto of "Work to Sail"....


----------



## Cope44 (Sep 11, 2008)

My first, and only boat so far is my little Clipper Marine swing keel 21' "SOLO"

I payed a whooping $0.00 for her. It took 4 years of relentless pestering, but I talked my room mate in to signing her over to me. 
( ME."your never gonna use that boat, Just sign it over to me and I'll fix her up" 
HIM. "Some day I'll fix her up" 
ME. "When?" "Why dont we just put her in the water and see if she floats?"
HIM. "You dont even have a tuck to pull it with." 
ME. "So?" "If I had a boat I'll bet I could find some one to pull it for me"

After a few years of that, One morning he walks out with a pile of paper work and says... "Here's your stupid boat"

We were on the water two weeks later......

That was last summer at the ripe old age of 29

She had not seen water in ten years, and was sitting all said and unused with no cover, full of leaves and spiders.

Here is a shot of her just getting to her new home. In dire need of a bath and lots of TLC.










And on the water.


----------



## Calabego (Nov 4, 2008)

Last year, I bought a well used Cal20 at the age of 40. The boat was one year younger than me. She's got tired sails, but points well and will keep with bigger boats. I wouldn't call her fast, but she's fun!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My first sailboat was a 14 foot Hobie. I was 18 and the first time out on her was my first time out on a sailboat. Left the dock in a calm returned with the lids blowing off the garbage cans. WHAT A RUSH!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A laser when I was 13 (painted with the stars and stripes from a boat show- our bicential year 1976) - you can figure out my age from there


----------



## Cbarg (Aug 29, 2006)

50, 41ft. morgan out island, 2 years ago


----------



## geoffp (Sep 12, 2007)

11 ft SeaSnark.
14 years old. Had a trailer and pulled it down to Ventura Harbor in 1968, behind the 10 speed. 
Lateen Sail and center board. 

Loved that thing. 

Made out of Styrofoam. 

Lasted 3 years, ended up breaking it in half, with girl friend in bow, and me in stern, high centered on a rock in the middle of canada. 

Currently a C&C 37/40 XL.... keeping the wife out of the bow!

g


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

1974 27' O'Day- 46 years old in 2003,


----------



## xhawk101 (Dec 19, 2008)

*first boat*

14 yrs old. 12 foot sunfish at boy scout auction for $161 lol


----------



## blackbart50 (Jan 27, 2009)

I bought my 1st boat (Morgan 24) in May 1983 when I was 26. Met my 1st wife in July 1983 (Put-In-Bay). Still have the boat & on the 4th wife. Wow I have owned this boat half of my life.

Tom


----------



## TomRay (Apr 9, 2009)

A pram, at 12 or 13. How old are you in sixth grade, anyway?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Usually, 11 or 12, unless you were kept back a year....   Most kids graduate 12th grade at age 17 or 18...


TomRay said:


> A pram, at 12 or 13. How old are you in sixth grade, anyway?


----------



## craigimass (Feb 23, 2009)

10 years old, and styrofoam sunfish in the river in Philly....

May have been sailing before that in camp, as I went when I was 6 and that was on the Chesapeake, but don't exactly remember....

Then....didn't sail from 12 years old until this winter (lessons in FL)......


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

A 10 foot Oday Sprite when I was 13 year old or so. My family bought their first boat, a Contest 25 roughly a year and a half earlier.

Jeff


----------



## TomRay (Apr 9, 2009)

sailingdog said:


> Usually, 11 or 12, unless you were kept back a year....  Most kids graduate 12th grade at age 17 or 18...


Wasn't kept back, but being born Christmas Day I was right on the line and was put in with mostly younger kids. So I guess I was 12 when I got the pram.


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

1985 14' O'day Javelin We bought it right after we got engaged - married that same year. 30 years old
2005 1978 Newport 28 50 yrs old and same wife (47 yrs) & 4 kids later. We are both hooked and looking for our next boat.

Peter


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

1958,- I was 12,- it was a 12' Alcoa-craft built by Reynolds Aluminum with a sliding gunter rig.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

2000 - age 48 - 1964 12' Penguin with trailer (bought it from the builder. Asking price was $500. I offered $100 and he said yes. Went in to get the papers and came out crying. Said it just isn't enough. I said "Hold your hand out, tell me when.." and started putting $20 bills in his hand. He stopped at $240.)
2001 - age 49 - 1966 20' Paceship Mouette $600 with trailer.
2002 - age 50 - 1976 37' Irwin $18,500


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

An 8' wooden pram. I was 11. I learned to sail it on the estuary of the Croton River off the Hudson. One day we "discovered" that it would make under the highway bridge at dead low tide. It was not a planned discovery. It cleared by about 6" under the middle span of the old 5 arch cement bridge that carried Rt. 9. That event attracted some attention we were not aware of until we heard the crash. A couple of spectator cars collided watching our expected misadventure. That was the day we made "sailing the bridge" an event we planned for. Low tide at rush hour was often exciting. Ha!


----------



## TADRON (Feb 27, 2009)

1983 - An Olympic class OK on a trailer, that I would pull by hand down the road. So many fun times were had in that boat the sailing around parts of the Gold Coast Broadwater (Qld Aust.) . Aged about 13.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

I grew up sailing and kept on sailing well into adulthood on my dad's Hinckley B40 (including with my wife and sons after I got married), until I bought my first boat - a '70 Columbia 28' at 38 years old.


----------



## mongus (Jul 17, 2009)

1979-79 c&c 30 49 years old three years later bought a Alden Challenger and went cruising for 4 years.


----------



## LDuffy (Jul 26, 2009)

My father bought a 14ft Falcon when I was 11yrs old. We found it in this guys back yard full of rainwater and leaves. "At least it doesn't leak" he said, but it did. I got tired of waiting for him to come home from work to sail with me. I swam out to the moored boat and sailed it alone for the first time at about 14. Scared myself silly almost hitting the jeddy! Freedom, Fun and Sun!


----------



## ahab211 (Jan 6, 2008)

I sailed a 14 foot Flying Junior with a trapeze and spinnaker. It motored with a 2.5 H.P. outboard and was trailered and setup in under 15 minutes. It was mahogany with a sandsprinkled on varnish floor for traction. I learned a lot about sailing with that boat and suggest everyone learn on a seat of your pants boat to get the feel of true sailing.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Folboat folding kayak with sail, 30 $500. Older than me with a great history.
Sunfish, 31, $100.
Chrysler 22 33, $2500


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*I Miss The Ocean.....Iraq sucks*

23' oday pop top. I was 19 but that was only two years ago. I miss sailing and the ocean. Iraq sucks. I plan on doing a full refit when I get back!


----------



## redstripesailor (Sep 6, 2006)

sol cat 18 at age 14


----------



## sailingmum (Feb 28, 2009)

sunfish age 12...


----------



## UncleJim (Jul 27, 2009)

A 21' Saun Juan, the company I worked for actually owned it and I was one of the "captians" A great day sailer and a great boat to learn on


----------



## saltydawg (May 20, 2004)

Funny you should ask... I just had a reunion with my first adn wrote about it here with photos...
Zach Aboard: My First (it was a MiniFish and I was 9)
After that I had a Rainbow 24 junker that I co-owned with a racing friend (I was maybe 22-23 then). Then I met my future husband and we went in on a PDQ36 cruising cat that we moved aboard together (age 25) and never looked back. 11 years later we're still aboard full time, now on a St. Francis 44 cat.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

22 ft Jaguar [ think Catalina 22 ] at the age of 37. Trailored it to the west coast of Scotland and down to the Adriatic and had a fantastic time. It is hard to beat the Hebrides or the Kornati as long as the weather remains kind. It got me hooked on the liveaboard life.

I am currently in Florida after two years touring North America in a RV looking to sell the RV and buy a boat.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

1991 I bought Frolic a 1972 30ft. Columbia at the age of 40. Had her up until a year ago. I couldn't bring myself to sell her . Even though I had been on the cat since 4/03, and over 3k miles away. Here she in P.V. Mexico after sailing down from S.F. Ca. .....*i2f*


----------



## welshwind (Feb 27, 2005)

When I was 17, my dad picked up an old SunFish for free from one of his teaching buddies. He gave it to me. After having spent the previous two summers sailing a 16-foot Hobie Cat owned by a friend, it was less than inspired sailing. Nonetheless, I know I learned from it. When I got married, my wife and bought an old 16-foot Hobie and had a riot. That is, until children came. Darn if I couldn't convince her we could strap a car seat to the trampoline. Ending up selling that and started sailing with an older gentleman friend on his 31-foot Pearson. My wife and I chartered a few times and then made the leap to our current Beneteau 36 Center Cockpit. Perfect boat for us and our three daughters.


----------



## GalwayGirl (Jun 18, 2009)

Just bought my first, a US25, at the ripe old age of 28. Refitting it currently with my dad and having a blast! Learning a lot too!


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

*Hobie 16 in 1973*

my time on a sailboat was as a grinder in the SORC in 1971 a Charlie Morgan twin headsail rig. We raced from Miamarina to the Bahamas. That started this great way of life. I was 21.


----------



## nereussailor (Nov 3, 2007)

My first sailboat was a snark,It was styrofoam with a sail. I think it was about 10' I was 12 at the time. Since then I have had 4 other boats, another snark(14' styrofoam covered with plastic) it was free, and fun, then a West Wight Potter P-19, then A MacGregor 26S, then my Hunter 30. I'm still searchin' for the next one. 

Dave


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm 24 and bought my first sailboat a few months ago: a 1974 Catalina 22 swing keel/pop-top for $800. It needs a bunch of work, and I live in a condo complex where I have it parked in the parking lot!

My wife thought I was crazy at first, but now after sailing it with me, she's excited and helping me restore it. We're probably another $1000 into it now with an electric outboard, new headsail, some fiberglass repairs, and work on the trailer. Probably another $1000 in materials will be necessary to make it a nice trailer cruiser for long trips, but we're already using it for daysailing on local lakes and had it in the ocean once.

The trailer needs a lot more work than the boat itself. I am finding it almost impossible to find the correct parts to rebuild the wheel bearings, and I the tongue is so rusted I can't extend it.


----------



## MtHopeBay (Jul 10, 2008)

*I'm 53*

I'm 53 and she's a 1982 Balboa 24 that I just got this spring. I'm still figuring her out and I'm having a blast doing it. I think my wife's enjoying it too.
Mike


----------



## DDBOWDOIN (Aug 4, 2009)

I have yet to purchase my own boat, started this year at 24 years old on Laser Zuma.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

The first boat that I purchased was a GP-14. I was 26-ish.

The first boat that I sailed was a GP-14 that my Dad built. I was 10.

Lots of boats between then and now. All sail.


----------



## ramminjammin (Sep 17, 2007)

First sailboat ; 50 years old, a 1975 Tartan 30 tall rig 
Anomaly renamed Old Sting


----------



## LookingForCruiser (Feb 7, 2007)

My first sailing experience was on a Sunfish. I was 12. My grandfather had bought it, and gave me some epoxy, glass tape, and a brush, to repair a hole in the daggerboard trunk.

I dutifully repaired the boat as instructed, and went out with my aunt, who knew how to sail. It took about 5 minutes to sink.

It was another 10 years before I sailed again...


----------



## slippery (Jul 29, 2009)

17 years old and a Finn. In fact it was one of the original timber ones with Andre Balashovs Boyce mast and Musto rig combo that won at the olympics... wayyyyyyyy back.

I wonder were it is now???


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

23yrs old. Bandit 16 daysailor.
Now on my 6th boat.
Bandit 16>CD Typhoon>CD 25>Cal 29>Alberg 30>Pearson 39Yawl


----------



## WhatTheFoley (Mar 30, 2009)

Technically... 23yrs old 26' Fiberform (it was Dad's but if I didn't own it, it would have been Mom's).

What I consider my first boat is my CAL 31' that I bought when I was 27yrs old.


----------



## ceol (Apr 15, 2007)

nacra 5.2, still have it, i am now 38.
19 years old

nacra5.2>M16 scow>Elite 29 CB

G~


----------

